# Start of my yearly group rides... question



## Gall (Feb 6, 2004)

Hello,

I ve been following a workout plan from a book. 

The plan has me doing two "hard" workouts per week right now along with some zone 2 rides etc. The one workout is a power intervals and the other is a steady state workout. 

What workout should I eliminate now that I am starting my group rides.

Thanks!

Gall


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Gall said:


> Hello,
> 
> I ve been following a workout plan from a book.
> 
> ...


Depends on the group ride. I think most find that the group ride really doesn't make up for any training rides. - TF


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Skip the zone 2 ride, then. 3 days of intensity a week is a good number. 4 is even better.


----------



## reikisport (Aug 16, 2006)

Quality is better than Quanity some times more is just more(too much)


----------

